# Convert Roller Ball to Fountain - Churchill



## Jgrden (Aug 12, 2012)

Probably a dumb question. I wanted to complete a Churchill Sterling Silver fountain pen. When I checked my inventory all I had were two Sterling Silver Roller Ball, which is not what I want. Can I order new replacement nibs that will REPLACE the roller ball components? Nib, feed, housing. I do not see these listed at the Arizona site where these were purchased. 

Your advice is solicited.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 12, 2012)

John:
You either have to make or buy a front section to replace the roller ball section.

I know that MRedburn makes a lot of silver pen parts. He may be willing to make you a sterling Cambridge section, if you don't have silver or the tooling to make the section.

If memory serves me correctly, the Cambridge uses a 10 x 1 thread set. If you make the section, Berea sells the nib and feed individually.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 12, 2012)

Ir I recall correctly I think the el grande front section will work on the Churchill. It will be on the Arizona Silhouette site but listed for the el grande.

Ed may have that section at Exotics.

Do a good turn daily!
Don




Jgrden said:


> Probably a dumb question. I wanted to complete a Churchill Sterling Silver fountain pen. When I checked my inventory all I had were two Sterling Silver Roller Ball, which is not what I want. Can I order new replacement nibs that will REPLACE the roller ball components? Nib, feed, housing. I do not see these listed at the Arizona site where these were purchased.
> 
> Your advice is solicited.


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bear Tooth Woods also sell a Cambridge section, but it is black, not sterling, and the same section as the El Grande.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 12, 2012)

Hmmmmm looks like I need to order a new pen kit. Anyone want to trade two sterling roller balls for one fountain pen????


----------



## dexter0606 (Aug 13, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Bear Tooth Woods also sell a Cambridge section, but it is black, not sterling, and the same section as the El Grande.


 
As far as I know, the section is black for the Churchill as well as the Cambridge so this is the one that you want


----------



## dexter0606 (Aug 13, 2012)

Pic from the Berea site


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 13, 2012)

dexter0606 said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bear Tooth Woods also sell a Cambridge section, but it is black, not sterling, and the same section as the El Grande.
> ...



I just checked a Sterling Silver Fountain---Jeff is absolutely correct!!!  And, no Exotics does not offer this nib, but I believe Bear Tooth does (Arizona Silhouette probably does too, but for the moment, let Barry stock his inventory before asking for 'pieces"!!)


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Aug 14, 2012)

John if you haven't solved your parts problem yet got to The Golden Nib, they have exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 14, 2012)

JD Combs Sr said:


> John if you haven't solved your parts problem yet got to The Golden Nib, they have exactly what you are looking for.



You are right and I ordered the new parts this afternoon. Thank you for your help. 
John


----------

